# Lake Blackshear



## JMHendley (Sep 12, 2011)

Any body have any experience on blackshear? Just curious if its worth the drive.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 12, 2011)

went a couple times when I lived in south ga. Saw 30 times more people than I did birds. But you better get there early to hunt, especially since you just broadcasted the spot on a open forum.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 12, 2011)

google earth takes all the guess work out of "secret honey holes" so i doubt me saying anything on here about lake blackshear has caused any comotion. but thanks for the help.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 12, 2011)

correct google earth does help people out. However, when someone names any spot it atttacts attention to it. You just told 150 other people to go look at on there as well. i dont hunt there, so I don't care. I just really wish it was it wasn't allowed to mention places to hunt here. 
I was also being serious about it getting over hunted. good luck to you.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 12, 2011)

dont mention places to hunt? whats the point in even having a hunting forum then? to help out hunters maybe? or discuss new places to hunt? Regardless i appreciate the insight on the matter, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Killin Time (Sep 13, 2011)

The point is there are alot of public places to hunt and when you mention the name of a specfic place people go on google earth find the swamps and tell all there buddies and the next thing you know there are more hunters than ducks and one less place you can go and kill ducks all in all it is a horrible idea to name any place public or private on here. Say you have a great lease in ms and you tell me about it i could go talk to the farmer pay him a thousand more than you do and next year it will be my lease im tryin to save you some trouble you can either take it from me or find out the hard way


----------



## castandblast (Sep 13, 2011)

exactly. say you had been seeing a big buck or hog at a public WMA, and someone asked if it was good. Would you tell them anything that would lead them to your buck that you had been scouting? Probably not.
You can still get good information and ask questions from a hunting forum. However, NO one will tell you anything about a location, especially in GA.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> Any body have any experience on blackshear? Just curious if its worth the drive.



honest answer, not worth the drive.


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 13, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> honest answer, not worth the drive.



Yep, been there...done that.  Don't waste your time


----------



## duck-dawg (Sep 13, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> google earth takes all the guess work out of "secret honey holes" so i doubt me saying anything on here about lake blackshear has caused any comotion. but thanks for the help.



What version of google earth do you have, because I wan't it. Google earth gives you an idea of what an area looks like from an aerial view...that's it. 

The purpose of this forum isn't to provide you with a scouting report...if someone is willing to point you in the right direction of a decent spot, that's their choice.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 14, 2011)

geez guys, i can understand if i was refering to a certian spot on blackshear, but seeing as how i was refering to the lake as a whole i dont see the big issue. i was just looking for a general idea as to how the duckhunting was. Never hunted up there and its a pretty good drive for me, but i sincerly appreciate going above and beyond on the response and trying to teach me some forum Etiquette. a simple no its not good hunting wouldve been just fine. oh and theres about 10 others threads right now about people asking how the hunting is on other lakes. yall go get em!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 14, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> oh and theres about 10 others threads right now about people asking how the hunting is on other lakes. yall go get em!



we already have. but thanks for the help.


----------



## swampninja (Sep 15, 2011)

Hendley, it seems as though there are several headhunters on this forum whose job is to be rude and offer all kind of advice to everyone. Why this is tolerated i dont know. I live close by the lake you are asking about. The duck hunting there is hard. If you want to come down, there are some nice accomadations at the state park. i agree with you, a generic question about an area should be no problem. I also understand not getting too specific about an area. I am an extremely private hunter. I dont talk much about my areas. A forum by design is a place to learn and post information. Most of these rude boys are so wet behind the ears they cant hear how ignorant they sound. Remember rudeness is a direct reflection on how someone was raised. They cant help it.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 15, 2011)

swampninja said:


> I dont talk much about my areas. A forum by design is a place to learn and post information. Most of these rude boys are so wet behind the ears they cant hear how ignorant they sound. Remember rudeness is a direct reflection on how someone was raised. They cant help it.



so you agree with us? as you should.


----------



## swampninja (Sep 15, 2011)

Generalized questions should be encouraged. That is how you learn. The alternative is specific questions and they hurt feelings. This is obvious. . .the threads on this forum  can be viewed anywhere. Dont get me wrong I dont encourage spot naming, but lets be real here. The name of every public hunting opportunity is outlined by the game and fish commission. this includes lakes, rivers, wma's and nwr's, creeks streams and private lands. Yall are going to hate this! The state of Georgia also wrote a book outlining all of this it is entitled 2011 game and fish regulations...what i am getting at here is we dont have to be rude here on this forum. If you have a concern with a member send a PM and let them know how you feel about a subject. They might appreciate it.


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 15, 2011)

@turkey trax- not agreeing with you at all. The question was generic and about a lake that is far from him. It is the same as me asking about Lanier or Sinclair. He asked no specifics just like I said about a place that I know you remember. What's proper etiquette is keeping the kid stuff for high school and just give the guy a yes or no answer........ With that said, no, it is not worth the drive.


----------



## nrohrbach (Sep 15, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> What version of google earth do you have, because I wan't it. Google earth gives you an idea of what an area looks like from an aerial view...that's it.



Google Earth Live v3.1 - you can sit there at the office and watch the ducks flying around. Once in a while you can pick up a good migration moving across the states as well. I think you can buy a copy the same place you buy a teal permit.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 15, 2011)

> Generalized questions should be encouraged. That is how you learn. The alternative is specific questions and they hurt feelings. This is obvious. . .the threads on this forum can be viewed anywhere. Dont get me wrong I dont encourage spot naming, but lets be real here. The name of every public hunting opportunity is outlined by the game and fish commission. this includes lakes, rivers, wma's and nwr's, creeks streams and private lands. Yall are going to hate this! The state of Georgia also wrote a book outlining all of this it is entitled 2011 game and fish regulations...what i am getting at here is we dont have to be rude here on this forum. If you have a concern with a member send a PM and let them know how you feel about a subject. They might appreciate it.




well put!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 15, 2011)

Lake Oceene,Lanier,Sinclair,Russell,Hartwell,Clarkhill,The Jewel,W.Point, Barrletts Ferry,Goat rock,Black Shear,The Hole, Lake Jackson (note you cant hunt) Eufaula,Allatoona and any other I have missed. We all know them and I have found that alot of people know places, I know and so forth. I agree on some of both sides about nameing Lakes. But it is the samething we talked about this time last year, then we talk about about sky bustin, and people hunting to close. Why dont we try something different this year. Like if someone gets to close,invite them to hunt with you, that way you help with sky bustin. Most of the people that do things wrong or people just starting out or dont know they are messing up. I found out a long time ago training is very important.
If someone is messing up, they will keep doing this till someone teaches them different. Nameing lakes, yes it might make people notice, If someone said There were Canvas backs on Lake Jackson
and I had been seeing them on the Jewel, why would I go to lake Jackson. Plus I have never seen Canvas backs on lake Jackson or the Jewel. So If some says that they harvesting ducks on Hartwell, Dang that is a big lake, How am I going to find where these ducks are? Are they on SC or Ga side, Northend or south. The real duck hunter will find the ducks or geese, by good hard work and scouting. Real DUCK HUNTERS knows the does and donts.
There is lazy hunters out there all over the place and every hunting season. 
So guys you know How I feel, So we can we just get along????? The answer is  NO most likely. 
That My 2 pennies.


----------



## mike new (Sep 15, 2011)

*Really?*

Lake Blackshear is approximately 8500 acres.  And it is PUBLIC.  plenty of room for whoever.  The man asked a very simple question that could have been answered in a very simple yes or no.  Instead there are some on here that will go out of there way to be rude.  Man come on!  We all evidnetly have the same interest or we would not be on this forum.  Why dont instead of trying to hold on to our sport for just ourselves we try to reach out and show others just how wonderful waterfowling is. I hunt public land sometimes to and I see boats everytime i go out duck hunting, but you know others like killing ducks and thats cool with me.


----------



## CraigM (Sep 15, 2011)

mike new said:


> Lake Blackshear is approximately 8500 acres.  And it is PUBLIC.  plenty of room for whoever.  The man asked a very simple question that could have been answered in a very simple yes or no.  Instead there are some on here that will go out of there way to be rude.  Man come on!  We all evidnetly have the same interest or we would not be on this forum.  Why dont instead of trying to hold on to our sport for just ourselves we try to reach out and show others just how wonderful waterfowling is. I hunt public land sometimes to and I see boats everytime i go out duck hunting, but you know others like killing ducks and thats cool with me.



All you'd have to do is change the subject to money or welfare and you'd sound just like a certain president I know of


----------



## Jaker (Sep 15, 2011)

to the guy that started this thread, and the others that agree with him, I will say one thing. You seem to believe you have a right to entitlement, when in fact, you have a right to nothing, except what you earn. You don't have a right to get any information about duck hunting areas from other people, and if your only willing to complain when people won't give information, then you shouldn't be allowed to hunt period. What happenned to good ol' fashion hard work? This country has a great sense of entitlement, and yalls posts remind me so much of the people I see sittin on their porches smoking my paycheck away. that is all.....


----------



## swampninja (Sep 15, 2011)

Read the initial thread. Then go look in the mirror. The gentlemans question is harmless. Jaker that is a terribly offensive post. I am going silent. Yall have a  good night.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 15, 2011)

its funny how riled up folks get over such a broad question about a lake. who cares, really. honestly i dont care if that lake is slap full of boats, and i dont kill a single duck, i know me and my buddies will have a good time regardless. im not gonna let petty forums, or self proclaimed "duck gods" deter me. So to the guys who answered my question about lake blackshear thank you. and as far as the rest of yall who thing ive broken one of the hunting commandments, get over it.  hope to see yall on the lake, ill be the one sky blasting from "your" spot.


----------



## s mealer28 (Sep 15, 2011)

usually the ones who cyber scout are the ones who sky blast..... Just sayin


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaker said:


> to the guy that started this thread, and the others that agree with him, I will say one thing. You seem to believe you have a right to entitlement, when in fact, you have a right to nothing, except what you earn. You don't have a right to get any information about duck hunting areas from other people, and if your only willing to complain when people won't give information, then you shouldn't be allowed to hunt period. What happenned to good ol' fashion hard work? This country has a great sense of entitlement, and yalls posts remind me so much of the people I see sittin on their porches smoking my paycheck away. that is all.....





 rock on Jaker...  

to everyone who wants info on duck hunting in georgia, GO SCOUT! 

I think that this forum should be for the soul purpose of sharing stories, pictures, and help with anything in the world of waterfowl MINUS naming any public place to hunt. It draws WAY TOO MUCH attention when someone says just killed these ducks on such and such lake. or scouted the such and such and its looking good. or has any body been on lake such and such yet? I learned the hard way with posts and it makes hunting difficult, now I wish moderators would DELETE all threds with named public places to hunt and ban the folks doin it.  cyber scouting is like drawing wellfare when your fine to work. my two pennys.


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 15, 2011)

All I have to say is I am a public hunter with very private information. The few people I hunt with know that the ducks we shoot are because we are psycos and do what it takes. So when asked a specific question about blackshear ima keep it shut, but when a guy wants to know if driving to an unknown lake that may or may not hold ducks is worth it then he deserves an answer. Kiddies gotta understand that not everybody is out to steal your spots. Let's face it, this is GA and we don't have butt loads of ducks so everybody has to use all resources to get the limit. And if a guy generally asks me about blackshear or ENWR or Hartwell or any other public place I'm gonna generally answer the question with as little words as needed. Just sux that simple questions get bashed to peices with rudeness and immaturity. Grow up and keep doing what you're doing to kill birds. I mean really!?!?


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 15, 2011)

ha! now were comparing asking questions about a lake to drawing welfare? lets see how much more we can misconstrue this thread. im gonna go ahead and move on from this topic, kinda like talking to a classroom full of 5 year olds. have a goodnight gentlemen.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 15, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> its funny how riled up folks get over such a broad question about a lake. who cares, really. honestly i dont care if that lake is slap full of boats, and i dont kill a single duck, i know me and my buddies will have a good time regardless. im not gonna let petty forums, or self proclaimed "duck gods" deter me. So to the guys who answered my question about lake blackshear thank you. and as far as the rest of yall who thing ive broken one of the hunting commandments, get over it.  hope to see yall on the lake, ill be the one sky blasting from "your" spot.




Seriously???  if you want to waist your time gas and money huning air, fell free to do so. but your casuing a ripple effect in the entire duck community. by posting about public places you draw crowds of people who normaly wouldnt be there. that casues pressure and that casues people to make bad judgments and bad relationships with one another. and for that i thank you...


----------



## Jaker (Sep 15, 2011)

jspivey81 said:


> All I have to say is I am a public hunter with very private information. The few people I hunt with know that the ducks we shoot are because we are psycos and do what it takes. So when asked a specific question about blackshear ima keep it shut, but when a guy wants to know if driving to an unknown lake that may or may not hold ducks is worth it then he deserves an answer. Kiddies gotta understand that not everybody is out to steal your spots. Let's face it, this is GA and we don't have butt loads of ducks so everybody has to use all resources to get the limit. And if a guy generally asks me about blackshear or ENWR or Hartwell or any other public place I'm gonna generally answer the question with as little words as needed. Just sux that simple questions get bashed to peices with rudeness and immaturity. Grow up and keep doing what you're doing to kill birds. I mean really!?!?



I have a simple question for you.....Why would we tell him whether or not to make the "long" drive over there, when the rest of us had to make the same "long" drive to find out the answer?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 15, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> dont mention places to hunt? whats the point in even having a hunting forum then? to help out hunters maybe? or discuss new places to hunt? Regardless i appreciate the insight on the matter, good luck to you as well.



Answer to RED
Reasons for a hunting forum: to ask questions about guns, chokes, decoys, boats, motors, shells, new camo, waders, DU events, hunting shows, blinds
Also to brag a little, maybe when your son kills his first woodduck or you and some buddies really wacked them one weekend(of course tailgate pics only with no hints to where it took place).

Answer to BLUE
Yes, but see above.


Teach a duck hunter how to hunt, he will kill them forever. Tell him were to hunt and well there went your spot!!


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I have a simple question for you.....Why would we tell him whether or not to make the "long" drive over there, when the rest of us had to make the same "long" drive to find out the answer?


I grew up on the lake and live about 18 minutes from it. Save the man some gas and see what pics he posts from his own spots. Again, the question was general. But yall don't have to worry about me anymore cause I'm done with this soap opera of a forum. Good luck to everybody and be safe. Just don't go to blackshear cause three really are no ducks there. Really. And for that you thank me.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 15, 2011)

:


----------



## s mealer28 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr. Young I hope your not eating that popcorn while laying in your layout because if you spill any that will surely get you a baiting award from mr. green jeans


----------



## Huntingdawg (Sep 15, 2011)

*Blackshear*

The duck hunting sucks.  You can get your wood duck limit easier somewhere else.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 15, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> ha! now were comparing asking questions about a lake to drawing welfare? lets see how much more we can misconstrue this thread. im gonna go ahead and move on from this topic, kinda like talking to a classroom full of 5 year olds. have a goodnight gentlemen.



yes, how do you not see the similarity. I go to work, I pay taxes, other people live off my taxes. 

In the same way, I go scout, I kill birds, I spend my own hard earned money making those long drives, and then yall expect to be givin advice so that yall will be able to eliminate some of those steps. 

How do you not grasp what I'm saying


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

Decided I wanted to do a little duck hunting when I got back to the states this season. Came in here to browse around. The general attitude of the people in this single thread alone changed my mind.

Funny how back home, the guys that duck hunt are more than willing to help someone out, even on a public forum. Move on over to Georgia and Jesus they will hang you from an oak just for asking a general question.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> Any body have any experience on blackshear? Just curious if its worth the drive.



Simple question. Not asking GPS coordinates to your favorite hunting spot, or where you last saw some ducks feeding. He asked "IS IT WORTH THE DRIVE"




Jaker said:


> yes, how do you not see the similarity. I go to work, I pay taxes, other people live off my taxes.
> 
> In the same way, I go scout, I kill birds, I spend my own hard earned money making those long drives, and then yall expect to be givin advice so that yall will be able to eliminate some of those steps.
> 
> How do you not grasp what I'm saying



^^ Your kidding me right? How is that in anyway on point with the question above that the thread starter asked? I doubt him asking if its worth the drive is anyway living off your taxes. Heck... he pays taxes. How about you just do him the simple favor of answering "YES" or "NO" and saving him some cash on gas money. You know... help out a fellow man? Seems to be a lost value with many of you "Grown men" on this thread. Pretty sad display if you ask me.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

swampninja said:


> Hendley, it seems as though there are several headhunters on this forum whose job is to be rude and offer all kind of advice to everyone. Why this is tolerated i dont know. I live close by the lake you are asking about. The duck hunting there is hard. If you want to come down, there are some nice accomadations at the state park. i agree with you, a generic question about an area should be no problem. I also understand not getting too specific about an area. I am an extremely private hunter. I dont talk much about my areas. A forum by design is a place to learn and post information. Most of these rude boys are so wet behind the ears they cant hear how ignorant they sound. Remember rudeness is a direct reflection on how someone was raised. They cant help it.





swampninja said:


> Generalized questions should be encouraged. That is how you learn. The alternative is specific questions and they hurt feelings. This is obvious. . .the threads on this forum  can be viewed anywhere. Dont get me wrong I dont encourage spot naming, but lets be real here. The name of every public hunting opportunity is outlined by the game and fish commission. this includes lakes, rivers, wma's and nwr's, creeks streams and private lands. Yall are going to hate this! The state of Georgia also wrote a book outlining all of this it is entitled 2011 game and fish regulations...what i am getting at here is we dont have to be rude here on this forum. If you have a concern with a member send a PM and let them know how you feel about a subject. They might appreciate it.





jspivey81 said:


> @turkey trax- not agreeing with you at all. The question was generic and about a lake that is far from him. It is the same as me asking about Lanier or Sinclair. He asked no specifics just like I said about a place that I know you remember. What's proper etiquette is keeping the kid stuff for high school and just give the guy a yes or no answer........ With that said, no, it is not worth the drive.





mike new said:


> Lake Blackshear is approximately 8500 acres.  And it is PUBLIC.  plenty of room for whoever.  The man asked a very simple question that could have been answered in a very simple yes or no.  Instead there are some on here that will go out of there way to be rude.  Man come on!  We all evidnetly have the same interest or we would not be on this forum.  Why dont instead of trying to hold on to our sport for just ourselves we try to reach out and show others just how wonderful waterfowling is. I hunt public land sometimes to and I see boats everytime i go out duck hunting, but you know others like killing ducks and thats cool with me.





jspivey81 said:


> All I have to say is I am a public hunter with very private information. The few people I hunt with know that the ducks we shoot are because we are psycos and do what it takes. So when asked a specific question about blackshear ima keep it shut, but when a guy wants to know if driving to an unknown lake that may or may not hold ducks is worth it then he deserves an answer. Kiddies gotta understand that not everybody is out to steal your spots. Let's face it, this is GA and we don't have butt loads of ducks so everybody has to use all resources to get the limit. And if a guy generally asks me about blackshear or ENWR or Hartwell or any other public place I'm gonna generally answer the question with as little words as needed. Just sux that simple questions get bashed to peices with rudeness and immaturity. Grow up and keep doing what you're doing to kill birds. I mean really!?!?



I have been a life-long duck hunter (LA) and I've been on this forum for 5+ years with over 7,000 post. 

I just recently started visiting and posting in the waterfowl forum, but I have to say that the rude comments and behavior over someone asking a simple question is really childish.

If someone wants to tell the world their honey-hole then that is their mistake. Most good hunters know to keep their mouth shut. But either way, rudeness and personal attacks are not the way to go.

And then some of you wonder why Nic comes down so hard  on you and why so many people in this particular forum get banned...


----------



## The Crowe (Sep 16, 2011)

this is the way i see it i dont get on here to ask were to hunt i know all the public land to hunt and so can everyone that chooses to hunt any type of game but if someone wants info like the guy just asked i simply just wont answer the question the guy does have the right to ask a simple question about a lake and we have the right not to answer the question


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 16, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> Decided I wanted to do a little duck hunting when I got back to the states this season. Came in here to browse around. The general attitude of the people in this single thread alone changed my mind.
> 
> Funny how back home, the guys that duck hunt are more than willing to help someone out, even on a public forum. Move on over to Georgia and Jesus they will hang you from an oak just for asking a general question.



Its ridiculous I agree. Thats why I dont post much anymore in this forum. Duck hunting is by far my favorite activity but the people in this forum make me not want to take out the boat. I had folks looking for me when a guy asked about Seminole a couple years back. As if ONE more boat on Seminole is going to hurt. I agree, go scout and do your homework. But If someone wants to share info let them do so. Its up to them to decide if they want to. Not someone that thinks they own public property.


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaker said:


> to the guy that started this thread, and the others that agree with him, I will say one thing. You seem to believe you have a right to entitlement, when in fact, you have a right to nothing, except what you earn. You don't have a right to get any information about duck hunting areas from other people, and if your only willing to complain when people won't give information, then you shouldn't be allowed to hunt period. What happenned to good ol' fashion hard work? This country has a great sense of entitlement, and yalls posts remind me so much of the people I see sittin on their porches smoking my paycheck away. that is all.....



If you want to talk about rights, you have no right to tell someone he cant ask a GENERAL question. We are talking about public domain where anyone can go. Why do you think you have the rights to know something and he doesnt? If you dont want to share, then dont. I wouldnt give a specific location to anyone either. I go do my scouting. But to write a rude, ridiculous post over public water? Sophmoric. Good luck out there. Hopefully you dont speak to people like this at the boat ramp.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 16, 2011)

Kudos to Les Miles, jspivey, mike new, swampninja, chase 4556, and everyone else who are tired of the crap given to too many posters on this forum. Keep up the good work of trying to clean this place up and maybe it can get back to the good reputation it should have. Please don't hesitate to chip in when you see fit, some of us really appreciate your responses.
Right now, just about any post on any topic gets hit by those who feel they are DR Phil experts.
 To all the guys who delight in negative slams, nobody asked for your advice in the first place so you don't HAVE to give any, just stay away and the rest of us will thank you for that.


----------



## merganzarinthedecoys (Sep 16, 2011)

*JMHendley *

How's the hunting at Ray's Mill Pond?  Me and a few buddies may drive down from Tifton?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 16, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> Kudos to Les Miles, jspivey, mike new, swampninja, chase 4556, and everyone else who are tired of the crap given to too many posters on this forum. Keep up the good work of trying to clean this place up and maybe it can get back to the good reputation it should have. Please don't hesitate to chip in when you see fit, some of us really appreciate your responses.
> Right now, just about any post on any topic gets hit by those who feel they are DR Phil experts.
> To all the guys who delight in negative slams, nobody asked for your advice in the first place so you don't HAVE to give any, just stay away and the rest of us will thank you for that.



When they are all standing on the outside looking in and wishing they could still post in here is when the reality of their actions will hit them...

FYI - yall might want to take a long hard look at this again: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2918308&postcount=1


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 16, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> Kudos to Les Miles, jspivey, mike new, swampninja, chase 4556, and everyone else who are tired of the crap given to too many posters on this forum. Keep up the good work of trying to clean this place up and maybe it can get back to the good reputation it should have. Please don't hesitate to chip in when you see fit, some of us really appreciate your responses.
> Right now, just about any post on any topic gets hit by those who feel they are DR Phil experts.
> To all the guys who delight in negative slams, nobody asked for your advice in the first place so you don't HAVE to give any, just stay away and the rest of us will thank you for that.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 16, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


>



DUh you need to get off here; you're gonna be late for the glee club sing-a-long.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> DUh you need to get off here; you're gonna be late for the glee club sing-a-long.



 so true


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Got dang yall are funny. What yall want me to start doing slapping everyone on the back that kills a couple of lawn darts or thinking its ok to name locations. I don't think so! Yall are just going to have to put up with me.


----------



## Drake38 (Sep 16, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> Decided I wanted to do a little duck hunting when I got back to the states this season. Came in here to browse around. The general attitude of the people in this single thread alone changed my mind.
> 
> Funny how back home, the guys that duck hunt are more than willing to help someone out, even on a public forum. Move on over to Georgia and Jesus they will hang you from an oak just for asking a general question.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 16, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Got dang yall are funny. What yall want me to start doing slapping everyone on the back that kills a couple of lawn darts or thinking its ok to name locations. I don't think so! Yall are just going to have to put up with me.



Nope, we just want ya to turn the page, we're tired of hearing you sing that song.
Just go hunting and post up some good pics.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Got dang yall are funny. What yall want me to start doing slapping everyone on the back that kills a couple of lawn darts or thinking its ok to name locations. I don't think so! Yall are just going to have to put up with me.



PSSST... he didn't name a location. 

And unfortunately all of us have to put up with people like you every day, not our #1 choice, but we have grown accustomed to it.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 16, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> PSSST... he didn't name a location.
> 
> And unfortunately all of us have to put up with people like you every day, not our #1 choice, but we have grown accustomed to it.



Atta boy Chase; thank you.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

I love seeing kill pictures. Only reason it makes me feel bad is I cant be there doing the same. Soon enough I will though, no big deal.

There is a difference between being truthful, and being downright rude. And your right, I have very little useful knowledge about Georgia hunting, I just moved in. Silly me for even thinking you could come into a hunting forum and try and gain knowledge. 

If you ever need info about Texas, I'll be sure to let you know anything and everything that I know, I actually enjoy meeting new people and having hunting partners.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 16, 2011)

dear Lord, yall never cease to amaze me. you think its ok to take the easy route, and that I am being rude by suggesting you actually go work for it like most successful people. get over yourself, drive over there and see. I don't want to here about anybody not wasting their gas, I drive atleast 45minutes one way to any location that I hunt. this morning I had almost a 2hr drive one way. I earned what I know and what I kill, yall try doing the same instead of taking shortcuts on the internet.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I don't know how Texas was, but I could guess that it would be the same way as it is here. If you want to kill ducks you will get out and find them not check the CPU every evening for new ideas of where to go. You will learn this eventually and be running back to Texas to hunt. This is ga. We protect our spots and don't like new jacklegs to come in, because they seen it on the Internet.



Its not about protecting your spots, no specific spots were given away in this entire thread. Its about not being an arse to someone asking a general question.

Texas forum board I'm on all the time gets questions like the one asked here all the time. Guess what the answers are? They vary, but are to the point and no one is a jerk about it. Again, not about the spots, its about the mentality of the people posting. Yours is right on par with a young child with a serious protection problem.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaker said:


> dear Lord, yall never cease to amaze me. you think its ok to take the easy route, and that I am being rude by suggesting you actually go work for it like most successful people. get over yourself, drive over there and see. I don't want to here about anybody not wasting their gas, I drive atleast 45minutes one way to any location that I hunt. this morning I had almost a 2hr drive one way. I earned what I know and what I kill, yall try doing the same instead of taking shortcuts on the internet.



Yeah, it is silly for someone to think a fellow man would do a simple courtesy to say "yes its worth the drive" or "no its not". Your right man, we should shut everyone down. Save the ducks right?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 16, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> Yeah, it is silly for someone to think a fellow man would do a simple courtesy to say "yes its worth the drive" or "no its not". Your right man, we should shut everyone down. Save the ducks right?



Absofreakinloutely fantastic Chase, these guys must not get the last word in everytime they dump on the site. Thank You!!!!!!!


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 16, 2011)

merganzarinthedecoys said:


> *JMHendley *
> 
> How's the hunting at Ray's Mill Pond?  Me and a few buddies may drive down from Tifton?




not sure if this is a trap or somones trying to prove a point but, being the nice guy i am, i'll be more than happy to tell you the duck hunting isnt bad there, not if you mind killing some woodies, prolly worth the drive from tifton. pm for anymore details im more than happy to help.


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 16, 2011)

soooo... how about the original question that started this thread? if you dont want to answer then dont click on the thread. thanks.


----------



## s mealer28 (Sep 16, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> soooo... how about the original question that started this thread? if you dont want to answer then dont click on the thread. thanks.



whats with the hostility? cant we all be friends


----------



## JMHendley (Sep 16, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> please stop the negativity towards other posters hndley. that wont be tolerated by management.



of all the "negative" post on this thread you finally decided to say managment wont tolerate negativity when i post a comment about getting back to the orginal topic?  what about hijacking the thread, but then again your prolly managment right? you guys are clowns.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 16, 2011)

you're becoming very hostile hendley? why cant we all get along?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 16, 2011)

I hereby dedicate the rest of this night to Cypress Hill


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaker said:


> dear Lord, yall never cease to amaze me. you think its ok to take the easy route, and that I am being rude by suggesting you actually go work for it like most successful people. get over yourself, drive over there and see. I don't want to here about anybody not wasting their gas, I drive atleast 45minutes one way to any location that I hunt. this morning I had almost a 2hr drive one way. I earned what I know and what I kill, yall try doing the same instead of taking shortcuts on the internet.



no one gets it man... cyber scouters feel they have to justify their lazyness. I agree with you jaker, if you want to know whats on a lake, drive to it, put in and ride around. 

And guys seriously think about the reacations of posting lakes names wma's or the like. i dare you to do it and see how many yahoos show up the next morning/weekend sky busting, with abnoxious calling and such, just make sure your decoys have bricks for weights that trip cuz someone is liable to drive through them as well... also bring plety of coffee cuz the guy 10 yards from you will most liely spill his skybusting ducks over your spreed and will need a refill... 

I see nothing wrong with asking folks for advise, or info so the guy could save on gas but be curtious to other hunters and do so in PMs so the WHOLE web insint getting the info as well... we are not a duck loaded state, whats here we'll all mostlikely work hard to kill. just think before you post.


----------



## CAL (Sep 16, 2011)

I have read every post here tonight and I have some news for posters here.Apparently you all didn't understand how tired the Admins.and the Mods. of this forum are with the negative,rude and unnecessary comments people use not only here but other places as well.If one doesn't wish to help out a member,please just keep your mouth shut.I have never seen such criticism from a person just asking a simple question.Heed my warning folks unless you want an infraction and possibly banding.I assure everyone the Admins.and Mods.as well are more than tired of this negative attitude of members to other members.


----------



## s mealer28 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear, Cal
First off let me thank you and the other mods for putting up with all of us. Ok, A hunting forum is suppose to help hunters out right?? Well naming a hunting area is in no shape nor form of helping hunters out, well the hunters that bust their butts to find spots to kill bird themselves. I'm not calling any mod out at all, but there is just one way to fix this. Simply make a rule to go a long with all the other that simply states there is no name dropping of any spots, period(specifics or not). By just banning the guys trying to protect their selves is doing no good. They will be back and who can blame them. The guys that are name dropping are probably new to the sport and don't realize the significance of what they are doing, but in time will probably come back and will agree with the rest. If you disagree with this post, you sir are not a duck hunter and also fully don't understand what is happening. Once again please don't delete this; every mod,member, and guest needs to see this and maybe realize what is happening. Get rid of the name dropping and your getting rid of all the criticism and hateful posts. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 16, 2011)

s mealer28 said:


> Dear, Cal
> First off let me thank you and the other mods for putting up with all of us. Ok, A hunting forum is suppose to help hunters out right?? Well naming a hunting area is in no shape nor form of helping hunters out, well the hunters that bust their butts to find spots to kill bird themselves. I'm not calling any mod out at all, but there is just one way to fix this. Simply make a rule to go a long with all the other that simply states there is no name dropping of any spots, period(specifics or not). By just banning the guys trying to protect their selves is doing no good. They will be back and who can blame them. The guys that are name dropping are probably new to the sport and don't realize the significance of what they are doing, but in time will probably come back and will agree with the rest. If you disagree with this post, you sir are not a duck hunter and also fully don't understand what is happening. Once again please don't delete this; every mod,member, and guest needs to see this and maybe realize what is happening. Get rid of the name dropping and your getting rid of all the criticism and hateful posts.
> Thanks for your time.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 16, 2011)

JMHendley said:


> Any body have any experience on blackshear? Just curious if its worth the drive.



this was the question , it was more of a question than name dropping and truthfully all folks had to say was, yes or no .  the attention brought by the "die hards" who look down on folks who don't bleed like a duck was by far more damaging than the original posters question.  it is no diiferent than fishing reports or other hunting reports.  if you choose to respond, it is the askers prerogative to either believe the response or not and then to make the step to check out the place.  to say we will prohibit folks naming spots is waaaaayyyyy out there and won't happen. if it gets folks that fired up it probably is best to take a cyber break.  now for those that say a non duck hunter has no say,  i have hunted ducks and will hunt ducks in the future.  that makes me a hunter that hunts ducks instead of a duck hunter. but i would rather not wear a lable and be decent to a fellow hunter than be a self proclaimed specialist that can't even conduct themselves with a bit of decency.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 17, 2011)

s mealer28 said:


> Dear, Cal
> First off let me thank you and the other mods for putting up with all of us. Ok, A hunting forum is suppose to help hunters out right?? Well naming a hunting area is in no shape nor form of helping hunters out, well the hunters that bust their butts to find spots to kill bird themselves. I'm not calling any mod out at all, but there is just one way to fix this. Simply make a rule to go a long with all the other that simply states there is no name dropping of any spots, period(specifics or not). By just banning the guys trying to protect their selves is doing no good. They will be back and who can blame them. The guys that are name dropping are probably new to the sport and don't realize the significance of what they are doing, but in time will probably come back and will agree with the rest. If you disagree with this post, you sir are not a duck hunter and also fully don't understand what is happening. Once again please don't delete this; every mod,member, and guest needs to see this and maybe realize what is happening. Get rid of the name dropping and your getting rid of all the criticism and hateful posts.
> Thanks for your time.


The originator of this site did not share your vision of what this site should be!!........Sorry

Hunting, and Fishing reports Sharing of information to help folks become more successful in the field

Here is a link to provide some information on how this site was formed

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717

If you don't wan't to share your hunting spots.......Keep your mouth shut!! No problem!! I really don't think that asking how the hunting on a several thousand acre lake deserves a bashing.........It's not like he asked for GPS coordinates

Good post Les!!




Les Miles said:


> I have been a life-long duck hunter (LA) and I've been on this forum for 5+ years with over 7,000 post.
> 
> I just recently started visiting and posting in the waterfowl forum, but I have to say that the rude comments and behavior over someone asking a simple question is really childish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaker (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not trying to be rude, and don't particularly care about the poster naming blackshear, my point was that if a spot is too far away to scout, then it is too far away to hunt. period, taking shortcuts is not the answer, and asking for specific intel on the internet is taking a shortcut. you all apparently don't see it that way, but its exactly what it is. I'm sorry but you must also realize that anyone who actually kills birds in georgia isn't about to offer up where they do it. 

also, the difference between here and texas is the waterfowl density is so much greater, that general areas can be named and it wont have near as much impact. that is typically why I hunter from a good duck state cannot compete with someone who has had to work for it like we do here. 

I'm not being negative, and if yall feel that way i apologize, but I am going to suggest that yall get used to spending a lot of gas money if you want to kill birds in georgia. Get out, do your homework, go scout places during the off season, don't join up on a internet forum once the season opens and start asking questions that you should have been finding answers to months ago. 

and now I am going to give one bit of advice and direction that should aid all of you in your quest to kill waterfowl in georgia. 

there are two types of hunting on georgia public waterways. Wood duck hunting and big duck hunting. You can kill woodducks consistently on any navigable waterway in georgia, you will also be able to occasionally kill a mallard here and there. If this is your goal, you are close enough to a river system to achieve it. Big duck hunting oddly enough can be achieved on any navigable waterway in georgia. The difference between here and other places is that georgia does not hold big birds on the vast majority of its waterways. In fact, there are only three that I can think of that hold numbers of migratory waterfowl. But......any riversystem will briefly hold big ducks, they may be divers teal, etc. But to kill these, you have to understand where the birds will frequent when they are coming through, then you have to hunt nearly everyday. If you do this, it will pan out that you don't see hardly anything 5 out of 6 hunts, but then 1 out of 6 you will get into decent numbers of birds, but more than likely they will be gone the next day. Big birds do not stay more than a day or two on most waterways, so put your time in, but more importantly scout by hunting. 

This is the best advice I can give you, if you follow this advice, you may kill some birds, and predictably birds will follow this pattern.


----------



## Sling (Sep 17, 2011)

After hunting there occasionally for nearly 20 years, I think I can help out.
Scout it the day before - anywhere.  If you don't see anything, come back the next morning, go to Striplings, get a sausage dog with bbq sauce and start the drive home.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 17, 2011)

s mealer28 said:


> Get rid of the name dropping and your getting rid of all the criticism and hateful posts.
> Thanks for your time.



THAT'S JUST NOT SO!!!  I started a thread about placing goose decoys out on my own hunt club before the season opened and immediately got "expert advice" from guys like turkey trax and jaker who posted 9 rude comments on my thread in spite of my attempts to mollify them by partially agreeing with their unsolicited professional advice. 100% OF THAT ADVICE WAS WRONG!!! 
I LEFT THE DEKES OUT THE WHOLE WEEK PRIOR TO OPENING DAY AND KILLED 6 AT 7:30 ON 9/3. I went so far as to take it to them by PM and keep it off the forum but no, no, no; they blasted right back on this forum. Nic stepped in with a warning to all and I deleted my totally simple thread just to get rid of the pap. 
The self proclaimed pros on here are posting the rude comments and jakers post just above this is typical of the group. 
I'm tired of seeing such pap pollute the forum and all of you "flag waving experts" just need to go hunting and post up some good pics here. I don't think there has been even one pic from you guys of your successful hunts this year. I hope I'm wrong about that and if so, you can corect me, hehe.  So get off your high horse and go get some birds!!!


----------



## Jaker (Sep 17, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> THAT'S JUST NOT SO!!!  I started a thread about placing goose decoys out on my own hunt club before the season opened and immediately got "expert advice" from guys like turkey trax and jaker who posted 9 rude comments on my thread in spite of my attempts to mollify them by partially agreeing with their unsolicited professional advice. 100% OF THAT ADVICE WAS WRONG!!!
> I LEFT THE DEKES OUT THE WHOLE WEEK PRIOR TO OPENING DAY AND KILLED 6 AT 7:30 ON 9/3. I went so far as to take it to them by PM and keep it off the forum but no, no, no; they blasted right back on this forum. Nic stepped in with a warning to all and I deleted my totally simple thread just to get rid of the pap.
> The self proclaimed pros on here are posting the rude comments and jakers post just above this is typical of the group.
> I'm tired of seeing such pap pollute the forum and all of you "flag waving experts" just need to go hunting and post up some good pics here. I don't think there has been even one pic from you guys of your successful hunts this year. I hope I'm wrong about that and if so, you can corect me, hehe.  So get off your high horse and go get some birds!!!



haha, I guess I'm just beating a dead horse, if you seriously think my last post was offensive then I can't help you. You are an extremely sensitive person. Yes, I suggested that decoying in birds before the season is not smart, I don't know how you dispute that, maybe it worked out this time, but eventually it will mess you up. as far as pics, well ya, I believe I post up a lot more pics than you do.....also, a lot of us don't choose to post up all of our pics on a forum such as GON, but if you really want to get in a peeing contest, then I'm sure that myself and turkey trax (the two people you just specifically called out) can post a few pics up that would be decisive. 

also, I agree with the post about 99% of the negativity being caused by cyberscouters asking questions or naming spots.....


----------



## CAL (Sep 17, 2011)

Listen folks,it seems to me some here don't understand a simple question a member ask about an area.I will give an example.My neighbor and I hunt New Mexico,Missouri,and up state New York most every year.What we hunt is beside the point but without general information from the internet we would not have been able to hunt those places.Now,we never ask anyone we contacted for explicit locations but we did ask for areas that were productive.One just doesn't leave South Georgia and go to New Mexico to scout around and see if there is a game animal or fowl to hunt.Some people we contacted never told us any helpful information but they were never rude,this is the point I am trying to show.But most contacted did offer information that we couldn't get without driving over 1000 miles!

The POINT I am trying to make here is nobody has to make a rude comment causing friction in the forums.If one disagrees fine just don't be rude about it.If no one wishes to tell the Op there is no ducks on lake Blackshiar then say nothing,no one has to go into the details of tell a poster to go do your own scouting,bla,bla,bla! That draws other negative comments and the problem just gets bigger and bigger.

One other thing,the forums are here for us to discuss hunting and fishing,events,collections and anything anyone wishes to discuss.The forum is not for anyone to cause hurt feelings,criticize,name calling,bad language or any unnecessary comments.It has to stop people,this is all.It is going to STOP one way or another!


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 17, 2011)

CAL said:


> I have read every post here tonight and I have some news for posters here.Apparently you all didn't understand how tired the Admins.and the Mods. of this forum are with the negative,rude and unnecessary comments people use not only here but other places as well.If one doesn't wish to help out a member,please just keep your mouth shut.I have never seen such criticism from a person just asking a simple question.Heed my warning folks unless you want an infraction and possibly banding.I assure everyone the Admins.and Mods.as well are more than tired of this negative attitude of members to other members.



It's evident this needs to be read again.

This thread has been cleaned up more than once.  If it happens again, those who wish to continue slinging mud at each other may very well find that their mud slinging days are over here.  It's getting old folks.  Real old.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Sep 18, 2011)

thank you to those who said it was not worth the drive. I have often wondered myself how the hunting on Blackshear was. 

This entire thread is a disgrace to duck hunting in Georgia. Hunting is about spending time outdoors, with friends and family. Not about how many ducks you kill but about the process of killing the ducks. If someone is to post every public spot I hunt regularly, I would be very disappointed and frustrated. But that just means I get to spend more time finding new spots. 

People here like Larry are the only reason I keep coming back to this forum. Larry doesn't ever tell you his spot but has an open invitation for you to join him. He knows what he's talking about but doesn't beat people over the head with his knowledge. He posts pictures of his successful days, not to brag, but to share his enjoyment with everyone. If a question is asked, he answers it, or puts emoticons of him eating popcorn. Doesn't bash the poster or the bashers. 

Mods/Admins: Thank you for putting on a very helpful site but PLEASE, find a way to limit the bullying and bashing or I'm afraid this forum will become useless. I don't open half the threads on here anymore because I know what is going to be said. I only opened this one because I tried to look at someone having success with teal and realized it was a fake thread making fun of this one.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 18, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> THAT'S JUST NOT SO!!!  I started a thread about placing goose decoys out on my own hunt club before the season opened and immediately got "expert advice" from guys like turkey trax and jaker who posted 9 rude comments on my thread in spite of my attempts to mollify them by partially agreeing with their unsolicited professional advice. 100% OF THAT ADVICE WAS WRONG!!!
> I LEFT THE DEKES OUT THE WHOLE WEEK PRIOR TO OPENING DAY AND KILLED 6 AT 7:30 ON 9/3. I went so far as to take it to them by PM and keep it off the forum but no, no, no; they blasted right back on this forum. Nic stepped in with a warning to all and I deleted my totally simple thread just to get rid of the pap.
> The self proclaimed pros on here are posting the rude comments and jakers post just above this is typical of the group.
> I'm tired of seeing such pap pollute the forum and all of you "flag waving experts" just need to go hunting and post up some good pics here. I don't think there has been even one pic from you guys of your successful hunts this year. I hope I'm wrong about that and if so, you can corect me, hehe.  So get off your high horse and go get some birds!!!



wow...you're still redfaced about that?



duckmaster14 said:


> thank you to those who said it was not worth the drive. I have often wondered myself how the hunting on Blackshear was.
> 
> This entire thread is a disgrace to duck hunting in Georgia. Hunting is about spending time outdoors, with friends and family. Not about how many ducks you kill but about the process of killing the ducks. If someone is to post every public spot I hunt regularly, I would be very disappointed and frustrated. But that just means I get to spend more time finding new spots.
> 
> ...



your post is talking out of both sides of your mouth. you say in one paragraph- you would be upset if someone posted up your hunting spots. and you said you appreciate that larry doesnt post up spots. so YOU AGREE that the posting up of names is wrong and shouldnt be done. 
but you say this thread is a disgrace because some of us want the naming of spots stopped. not sure how to take all that.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 18, 2011)

CAL, 
I would like to take a trip to MO, NM, or NY and hunt the same stuff you do.  Where exactly should I go and what should I expect and how should I do it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Sep 18, 2011)

Posting of spots sucks. I do not condone it. 
However, if someone posted mine; I would be upset but I wouldn't get my panties in a wad over it. I'm sorry if that was confusing in any way. 

The majority of this thread shines a bad light on duck hunters (IMO). We sound snobby and unwilling to help others (which I don't believe we are). Jerry's thread said it perfect, help other hunters but don't say where to hunt at. A helpful answer to the original question would be "Duck hunting on Blackshear is a lot like any other lake in GA. Very hit or miss (usually a lot more miss) and it will take a lot of work to get on em." That's a vague, polite answer that will deter the 'cyber scouter' since they're looking to avoid work but it is still helpful sounding without giving away any spots or shining a negative light on the sport in general.



So to clarify
1. I do not condone the listing of specific spots.
2. I would not be overly upset if someone gave away my spot on the internet. (it's Georgia duck hunting, my spots aren't that great).
3. I think we should try and be more helpful and less abusive to questions. In other words, there are other ways to convey your point than saying that accepting help/advice would be like accepting welfare. (not trying to call you out Jaker and I believe you just were caught up in the heat of the moment. just one example of many)



Hope this clarifies my opinion. And again, it's only my opinion and I am by no means an expert. But you don't have to be an expert in anything to know how to act decent.


----------



## swampninja (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that the moderators have clarified expectations of this forum I feel comfortable that my comments earlier were somewhat on point. I was really worried I wasnt getting it. But i must have not been too far off the mark. I went silnent before i got too hot. TT and JK no hard feelings I understand your passion just didnt agree with the approach.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 18, 2011)

its hard to convey emotion on the internet, I agree completely with jerrys post, and I am saying the same thing, maybe just didn't word it as well.


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yall sound like a bunch of children arguing over a tow.


----------

